# Phoenix



## Yob (9/4/15)

*Lineage*

Seedling of Yeomen

*Brewing Purpose*

Dual

*Aroma*

Crisp and mellow tones of Pine, chocolate, molasses and spice characteristics.

*Typical Styles*

English ales

from >HERE<

again, I think this would be fantastic for a RIS.. any guesses on what Im planning to brew? :lol:


----------

